# Socionics Romance Styles: Aggressors: SLE (ESTp), LSI (ISTj), ESI (ISFj), SEE (ESFp)



## Ista

*Romance Styles*


This is a reposting from another source. Refer to the bottom of this post for credit to the original.


*Aggressors:

*


SLE (ESTp)
LSI (ISTj)
ESI (ISFj)
SEE (ESFp)





The Aggressor types, identified as such by Viktor Gulenko, are the four types with *Se* in their ego.
Despite the differences between these types in terms of temperament, base function, and quadra values, it seems that in the area of physical attraction, desire, flirting, and the like, in intimate relationships, the irrational ego element *Se, coupled with their expectations of Ni style behavior in intimate partners, *is the most visible factor in an Aggressor's behavior.



*Typical characteristics of the Aggressor romance style*




no doubts about own interest in another person
not prone to hesitation about whether or not to reveal that interest
focus is more on own interest than whether or not the other person might reciprocate
romantic interaction is more about "toughness" than "tenderness"
needs to feel some sense of "superiority" over the partner, but worthwhile only if the partner is seen as able to largely "keep up"
this takes the form of power games, which others might regard as cruel or bitchy
in the case of female Aggressors with male partners, the above tends to assume the characteristic of a woman expecting total devotion from the partner, rather than her being "bossy"
little inclination to externally admit not having been the one to end a relationship, unless if adopting a "who cares" front simultaneously




This romance style is defined by focus on Se which is static, irrational, and extroverted.
This means that an Aggressor sees attraction to another person as a static state, which he feels it is up to him to change in the direction more in agreement to his preference.
This accounts for an Aggressor's inclination to take the initiative in approaching the object of his interest and being "relentless" in his pursuit, as well as, even during an established relationship, continuing to try to "shake things up" or "get things moving".
If his partner is not receptive to such behavior, this discourages the Aggressor, and results in his interest cooling off.


*Perception of other romance styles*


*Victim:* Aggressors tend to perceive Victims simultaneously as pleasantly able to "keep up" regarding more "intensive" interactions, and also as not annoyingly prone to always wanting "to win". 
Aggressor women perceive Victim men as totally devoted yet reassuringly "strong".
*Aggressor:* Aggressors tend to perceive other Aggressors as exciting partners worthy of admiration and respect, but ultimately unsatisfactory due to a sense of never-ending competition for an ill-defined "upper hand", which becomes frustrating.
*Caregiver: *Aggressors tend to perceive Caregivers as somewhat boring and patronizing.
*Infantile: *Aggressors tend to perceive Infantiles as too goofy and unexciting, ultimately not taking them seriously as partners.






Source: http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/101-Erotic-Attitudes


----------

